# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  إعلان عن تقديم عروض حول الندوة الدولية الأولى للمياه

## هيثم الفقى

PFN Algérie _
_المقر: (عنابة) الجزائرالتاريخ:_  25 الى 27/10/2010  	_  
        إعلان عن تقديم عروض حول الندوة الدولية الأولى للمياه     من تنظيم جامعة باجي مختار - عنابة
كلية العلوم الهندسية- معهد الري 
من 25 إلى 27 أكتوبر 2010 بعنابة (الجزائر) *-منشور أولي-* استوحاءا من الموضوع الذي اقترحته منظمة اليونسكو لسنة 2010 ، بشأن المشاكل الكمية والنوعية للمياه ، والجزائر ، كباقي مناطق العالم ، تواجه صعوبات في السيطرة على مواردها و تدهورها. والوضع يتفاقم بسبب النمو السكاني السريع والتصنيع المتوسع وكذا تغير المناخ. وفي الواقع، فإنه من الضروري أيضا الحصول على لمحة من الأبحاث الحالية التي تؤثر على المياه وحماية البيئة ولكن أيضا على اقتصادات منطقة البحر الأبيض المتوسط.

وفي سياق السيطرة وحماية هذه الموارد ، يقترح معهد الري (جامعة عنابة) عقد أول ندوة دولية حول المياه (CIE2010).

الهدف من هذه الندوة الدولية للمياه هو عرض انشغالات وأحدث التكنولوجيات المتعلقة بالمياه ، لإدماج نتائج البحوث بشأن خطة تنفيذية تشمل التخطيط والحماية والمعالجة ، والتنظيم و البيئة.

وفي الأخير، يأمل منظمو المؤتمر ان يكون هذا الاجتماع محلا لتبادل الأفكار أين تلقى البحوث البعد الكامل.

*مواضيع* *الندوة*

*1. المياه و الإدارة* 
-- الكمي والاستغلال الأمثل للموارد المائية ،
-- الإدارة المتكاملة للموارد المائية ،
-- تغير المناخ،
-- الجوانب الاجتماعية-الاقتصادية، التشريعية و المؤسساتية للمياه.

*2. المياه والتكنولوجيا*
-- الجيوتقنية وانجازات المياه ،
-- السد وتثبيت الطبعقات،
-- الاستشعار عن بعد ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية
-- استخدام المياه غير التقليدية.

*3. المياه والبيئة*
-- تلوث المياه ،
-- حماية المياه والبيئة ،
-- معالجة وتنقية المياه
-- فيضانات ، وإدارة المخاطر والمجاري المائية الطبيعية.

الموعد النهائي لتقديم الملخصات : *أول أبريل2010*

----------


## kaliph

الأزمة العالمية, يا جماعة الموضوع بجد كبير و لازم كلنا نعرف دى حصلت إزاى و مين السبب فيها و العلاج منها هيتم إزاى
و أرجو الرد كذلك المشاركة
الأزمة العالمية

----------

